# Help with design fee



## web528 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning all. I do some wholesale customs for a couple of companies and I was wondering if anyone charges a set up fee for designing. I have a rhinestone setter, so I am using the computer and it is just a time issue. 
In the past I have not charged a fee, but I spend hours designing to have a couple of transfers purchased, sometimes more, sometimes none. How do you guys handle this?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't charge any design fees myself, but I have heard of others charging some. I have also heard of others charging a fee that can be used as a discount of future purchases. What I am trying to say is that you would charge a design fee and if the customer decides to purchase the transfers they would get the design fees deducted out of the amount for transfers prices if they purchase a certain amount or more. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Greta,

A classic mistake that small businesses make is to fail to place value on their most valuable resource - their time. If you fail to place value on your time (i.e. - do something for nothing - like design work) then your customers will soon start to do the same. If you are running a business then it is not wrong to expect to get paid for the work that you do. I deal with software vendors on a regular basis - the way that they handle the "design" (development of software) issue is to charge a set fee (normally $10-25,000) and agree to apply that to the initial order of software (at a previously agreed upon price). It would make sense to do the same with your design work - you will find that most graphics operations will bill $40-50 per hour for design work - in half hour increments. The embroidery industry has charged for setup (digitizing) for years - because it is a real cost.


----------



## heat transfers (Jan 14, 2013)

We charge a set up fee and we will give them credit for it on their order of a certain number of pieces, depending upon what type of work we are doing for them.
If they become a steady customer then I stop charging them set up fees.
This has stopped us from having people wasting our time.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I recently started charging a $20 set up fee plus a (3) pcs minimum on all new custom designs. I give a no cost design quote and if they would like to move forward and have me work on the art work then they have to pay the $20. I credit back the $20 after they purchase a minimum of (3) pieces and if they don't then it's mine. 

I too was getting tired of spending hours on a design only have the customer purchase one. They were sure that as soon as everyone seen them wear it they would want one too. Many times that was true but in some cases it wasn't. I think by charging a set up fee will help weed out those that are serious buyers from those who aren't. I did send out an email to my very good customers letting them know about the change and also explained why it was necessary to start charging this fee. So far there has not been any problems.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

If someone makes a purchase I do the design work for free. If they want to see a mock up first, I charge $25 which is not refundable if they do not make a purchase. If they make a purchase I deduct the $25 from their order. I have not had anyone complain about the charge. I was getting so many requests daily wanting a custom design and wanting to see a mock up and then not purchase anything.. that was a huge waste of my time that could be spent on other things.. The charge weeds out the ones that are only shopping around and getting different places to do the same design.. you end up with only the serious inquiries that are really wanting to purchase something.


----------



## RodgonTheArtist (Jan 15, 2013)

I have worked for two of the biggest sublimation clothing companies here in California ( Savi customs and hotshoppe designs)

They both charged 50$ per hour as art charges. but with a certain amount minimum ( say 25 piece) you would get 1 hour of free artwork that could be used to setup your design or to recreate a logo etc)

its wise to actually charge for your time, this is coming from both a clothing designer and graphic artist. Time is money. dont let it go to waste


----------



## creatingstudio (Dec 21, 2011)

I always charge a design fee. Determine what you are worth per hour and give them an estimate of time up front so they know what to expect. I love the idea of giving them a % back if they purchase a certain amount.

If it is a design I can use again, I keep that in mind when I total-up my time. 

Jackie


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I charge a design fee as well. My fee starts at $25 and goes up from there, depending on the complexity of the design and the type of artwork I receive.

I give my customer a quote after I see the design but I don't start any design work until I have been paid. I can't afford to spend a lot of time on a design and then not get paid for any of it. Believe me, I learned the hard way that doing it this way is necessary.

I do like the idea of giving a percentage back if a certain number of pieces are ordered. However, a lot of the custom work I have done is for other business owners who will be cutting the template themselves -- hence another reason to get my design fee up front. If they want me to cut the template, then there is an additional charge. So far, I have not had any problems doing it this way.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

For me it would depend on the design and the order...

The first few examples attached are logos that only took a few minutes to create under 15 minutes so not a big deal... 

But the last example the tiger head would require a design fee... In this case I charged $35.00 which honestly is a BARGAIN!!! Really this design I think would be more fair to charge twice that for the time it takes to create a design like this....

But as a general rule I think you need to charge something... 

Kevin


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

This...



PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I was getting so many requests daily wanting a custom design and wanting to see a mock up and then not purchase anything....The charge weeds out the ones that are only shopping around and getting different places to do the same design.


I had one "customer" that kept doing this to me. 5 designs from camera phone photos of actual shirts and didn't buy a single thing...

Three months later when she wanted me to do the same thing again, I quoted a $35 design fee which would include one shirt or bag if she went ahead with it. Haven't heard from her in over a year.

I kept the $35 fee with included item though, it's working pretty well. Most single-item customers offer to pay up front without me mentioning the fee...it's just the ones that want a .pdf to send to China to have transfers made, then my design shows up on Alibaba.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Very good point you make -- designs being sent to China to be made. I know people that has happened to as well.


----------

